# Call?. My brand new 200Amp service smells like burning solder



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Electrician she called before me said it would be $4,899 just to change the panel but it will be fine till the second week of January..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Smells like burning solder? 

Smells more like a few thousand bucks from my house.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

How much will you make on that deal? Did you make sure to call that ****** up and tell him he was a ******?:laughing:


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like chalenger garbage.What brand?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah it's challenger, thats the same junk thats in my basement. i reconize the main.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That ain't no new service. The branch circuit breakers may be new, but the service sure ain't.:no:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Smells like burning solder?
> 
> Smells more like a few thousand bucks from my house.


Hey your back WB

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That ain't no new service. The branch circuit breakers may be new, but the service sure ain't.:no:


That's sorta what had me stumped to the brand. The grey box and main made me think Challenger, but the branch breakers looked more like the Arrow-Heart one's. There was a period of time in the 80's where everyone was still buying out everyone else's 1" plug-on breaker line, so you never really know what you have on your hands. New brand name on old molds and styles, etc. 

Still, the way this thing burned up, that make me think they have electric baseboard heat? No?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Somebody's had a trunk slammer or brother in law in there most likely. 

Harry, should have asked Santa for a camera for Christmas :jester:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Smells like burning solder?
> 
> Smells more like a few thousand bucks from my house.


Just a panel swap no added wire needed .

Taking the quote she got an how close she was to the shop she only payed double what i would have charged thanks to the guy with the high price it was almost a few G's

But lets take it as making it look good..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

parnellelectric said:


> Looks like chalenger garbage.What brand?


You got it that is what it was..:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Smells like burning solder?
> 
> Smells more like a few thousand bucks from my house.


Yes it almost was..:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> What's wrong with it?


Just a little well done..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That ain't no new service. The branch circuit breakers may be new, but the service sure ain't.:no:


To her 1989 is new ..:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdr said:


> Somebody's had a trunk slammer or brother in law in there most likely.
> 
> Harry, should have asked Santa for a camera for Christmas :jester:


I phone covered with dust..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That's sorta what had me stumped to the brand. The grey box and main made me think Challenger, but the branch breakers looked more like the Arrow-Heart one's. There was a period of time in the 80's where everyone was still buying out everyone else's 1" plug-on breaker line, so you never really know what you have on your hands. New brand name on old molds and styles, etc.
> 
> Still, the way this thing burned up, that make me think they have electric baseboard heat? No?


It was Challenger..:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> How much will you make on that deal? Did you make sure to call that ****** up and tell him he was a ******?:laughing:


Nope he knows he lost at the game..

His price passed what was available..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> What's wrong with it?


I hope you know..:blink:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> The Electrician she called before me said it would be $4,899 just to change the panel but it will be fine till the second week of January..


That price smells like "MR SPARKY" was there:whistling2: ya gotta love those bozo's...or maybe that was their gold plated model...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RGH said:


> That price smells like "MR SPARKY" was there:whistling2: ya gotta love those bozo's...or maybe that was their gold plated model...


That price came from a family friend who is an Electrician, what is nuts is he said it would last another month.

That house is all Electric baseboard heat that panel only had hours left not a whole month.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread reeks of Cletis.....I don't see HARRY wrote on your hand. :whistling2:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I love the smell of burnt up electrical equipment.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> This thread reeks of Cletis.....I don't see HARRY wrote on your hand. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> ...


Yeah i should have wrote Cletis on my thumb..:laughing::laughing:

Yes it did smell good..:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

So you took all that apart without being prepared to swap the services. At least the first guy knew not to do that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So you took all that apart without being prepared to swap the services. At least the first guy knew not to do that.


What in the wild world of sports are you talking about??:blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What in the wild world of sports are you talking about??:blink:


When you took all this mess apart, did you have a new panel there ready to put in?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> When you took all this mess apart, did you have a new panel there ready to put in?


Of course it is winter .

At that point i had already picked all the stock i had the generator going and the meter was sitting in the truck.

As soon as i opened the panel door and got a temperature reading i went out and pulled the meter because it was just about ready to blow up!

Then i called the supplyhouse and ordered all the stock and picked it up and had them up and running a few hours later.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Being as it is the Christmas season, I hope you sent the first guy a card, thanking him for the bounty he bestowed on you this time of year.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this was generally a good thread. you need to brush up on your picture taking skills tho.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

wildleg said:


> this was generally a good thread. you need to brush up on your picture taking skills tho.


Not sure if this is sarcastic or not but he is an electrician not a photographer, they didn't call him to take magazine quality photos of there panel.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

darren79 said:


> Not sure if this is sarcastic or not but he is an electrician not a photographer, they didn't call him to take magazine quality photos of there panel.



No but we demand them.....:whistling2: If you can't take a good quality picture with the cell phones out today I don't want you fixin my letric system....:no:


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> ​



Most new cell phone cams take pictures that are better than many expensive cameras. Not talking about what you use. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> Most new cell phone cams take pictures that are better than many expensive cameras. Not talking about what you use. :no:


I have no doubt that a modern cell phone camera CAN take great shots, but it's more about the person using it that the technology itself.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I have no doubt that a modern cell phone camera CAN take great shots, but it's more about the person using it that the technology itself.



I agree. :thumbsup:

And seeing as how HARRY took the pics.....:whistling2:


:jester:

:laughing:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*I would have thanked him.*

*


HARRY304E said:



The Electrician she called before me said it would be $4,899 just to change the panel
 
Click to expand...

*

You had to just love that! Good for you:thumbup: 

What did you replace it with?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> *
> *
> 
> You had to just love that! Good for you:thumbup:
> ...


A 200 amp Siemens panel.:thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> A 200 amp Siemens panel.:thumbup:


 Nice...I perfer them or cutler hammer....I put a ch/200 amp 40 space in 2 weeks ago...$135 for it...what do pay for the siemens?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rgh said:


> nice...i perfer them or cutler hammer....i put a ch/200 amp 40 space in 2 weeks ago...$135 for it...what do pay for the siemens?


$151..


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Harry

Did the old c/b,s slot into the new Siemens enclosure...?? or did you have to install new breakers...????....

Also ,you guys allowed to pull the meter...???

Thanks
Frank


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Did the old c/b,s slot into the new Siemens enclosure...?? or did you have to install new breakers...????....
> 
> ...


Hello Frank.


The old breakers were Challenger they would have fit but i did not want to take any chance with them because the old panel suffered severe overheating so they ended up in the rubbish.

After taking some temperature readings with my fluke 561 .
i decided to pull the meter before the fire..:laughing:

But yes we can pull the meter in an emergency we have 5 days to pull a permit and at that time i will have already have obtained a work order Number from the power company for the permit.
http://www.fluke.com/fluke/inen/Thermometers/Infrared-Thermometers/Fluke-561.htm?PID=56089


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I agree. :thumbsup:
> 
> And seeing as how HARRY took the pics.....:whistling2:
> 
> ...


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Being as it is the Christmas season, I hope you sent the first guy a card, thanking him for the bounty he bestowed on you this time of year.


I should, but i also think he is nuts walking away from that it was very obvious that it needed to be fixed right away.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

darren79 said:


> Not sure if this is sarcastic or not but he is an electrician not a photographer, they didn't call him to take magazine quality photos of there panel.


Thanks it is a work in progress..:laughing:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> The old breakers were Challenger they would have fit but i did not want to take any chance with them because the old panel suffered severe overheating so they ended up in the rubbish.
> ...


Hi Harry
Why do you have to obtain a work order number from the poco...????

That fluke 561 looks nice ;-) do you get to use it much...????..Im a tool geek and if i thought i could use it at least once i would be tempted to get one...

Frank


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Harry
> Why do you have to obtain a work order number from the poco...????
> 
> That fluke 561 looks nice ;-) do you get to use it much...????..Im a tool geek and if i thought i could use it at least once i would be tempted to get one...
> ...


That number goes on the permit and after inspection the inspector will call the number in and the POCO will send a guy out to put a new seal on the meter

I use the fluke just for calls like that and this time the some of temps i found were high enough to demand immediate attention.

It would have been nice to have one of the IR cameras the Brian John uses for his work.:thumbsup:


----------

